# Besides Ebay, Where is the Best Place to Sell O Scale Trains?



## ChrisMorelock01 (Dec 15, 2018)

I'm looking to sell my Lionel TMCC JLC Challenger, but I'm looking for a website to list it on that doesn't take 20% of the revenue like EBay does. I am looking for a place that's cheap, and where its likely to sell fast.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

For Sale or Trade (member-to-member)


Buy, sell or trade models here. This forum is only for personal use. Model Train Forum will not be held responsible for business transacted through this forum.




www.modeltrainforum.com


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I list things here and on OGR, if they don't sell there, I list them on eBay.


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

I've seen trains advertised on Craig's List. Personally, I am hesitant to advertise there.


----------



## darryl1936 (Dec 30, 2012)

ChrisMorelock01 said:


> I'm looking to sell my Lionel TMCC JLC Challenger, but I'm looking for a website to list it on that doesn't take 20% of the revenue like EBay does. I am looking for a place that's cheap, and where its likely to sell fast.


Craig's List works in larger cities. By the way eBay only charges 10%


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

darryl1936 said:


> Craig's List works in larger cities. By the way eBay only charges 10%


But eBay charges the buyer sales tax (7%+)and PayPal takes a 3% commission. So the buyer pays 20% more than the seller receives. Then add shipping costs.


----------



## darryl1936 (Dec 30, 2012)

Millstonemike said:


> But eBay charges the buyer sales tax (7%+)and PayPal takes a 3% commission. So the buyer pays 20% more than the seller receives. Then add shipping costs.


But there are five States with NO sales tax and a few states have a small rate. The States change taxes, eBay only collects them !


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

We have bought and sold quite a few items on OGR.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

I plan on renting a table at my local train show next year: East Coast Train Parts. I figure a vendor table is in the $20-$40 range. Among other items, I have a larger set that will cost $100+ to ship. If I sell it, not paying for shipping will more than make up for the table cost.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

But doesn’t the buyer, and not you, pay the shipping cost?


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

Old_Hobo said:


> But doesn’t the buyer, and not you, pay the shipping cost?



YES


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

The buyer pays the shipping cost and the sales tax. The seller pays eBay 10% of the sale price and the shipping cost, and pays PayPal 2.5 to 3% of the sale price and shipping cost. And, the shipping cost will vary from day to day and week to week. And, buyers are starting to grouse about the high shipping cost, which is only going to get higher. Buyers want everything for the least cost possible and then if there is the smallest problem, they can complain to eBay and get their money backend the seller has to eat the return shipping cost and lose everything in the end. It's another-win situation. Try to sell whatever you have here or at OGR. Beware of Craig's list. There are a lot of scam artists out there ready to clean you out of everything. I've no thad much luck selling my stuff anywhere, but eBay, with all it's foibles is probably the b best venue because it has such large following.


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

The shipping cost wasn't always figured into Evilbay's cut. They get us from every angle.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Madman said:


> The shipping cost wasn't always figured into Evilbay's cut. They get us from every angle.


Well, although I don't agree with the policy, I'm pretty sure it started a few years ago when people were selling things for $1 with a $50 shipping charge to avoid eBay's final value fee. So, eBay simply changed the fee to include shipping to end that dodge. Basically, you have the greed of the sellers to blame for the fee getting added to shipping.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

Old_Hobo said:


> But doesn’t the buyer, and not you, pay the shipping cost?


In the end, there's the price of the goods and all the selling costs. It's immaterial who "pays" which specific costs. It boils down to buyer's outlay and the seller's net receipt.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, although I don't agree with the policy, I'm pretty sure it started a few years ago when people were selling things for $1 with a $50 shipping charge to avoid eBay's final value fee. So, eBay simply changed the fee to include shipping to end that dodge. Basically, you have the greed of the sellers to blame for the fee getting added to shipping.


And e-bay's increasing greed every year to get the ball rolling.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

If you have a FB acct, these are some sites to consider. As with any on line transaction, be careful. *Caveat Venditor* et Caveat Emptor! Let the seller and buyer beware.









Trains Trains Trains O gauge trains buy sell talk trains | Facebook


Welcome to my group I created this group to share tips tricks and ideas also to buy sell and trade O gauge train stuff only please so please post whatever you feel you'd like like you want to sell or...




www.facebook.com












Buy, Sell & Trade Model Trains | Facebook


This group is designed to buy,sell & trade model Trains. There are two rules 1. everyone respects each other. 2. No non related topics not pertaining to model train. Other then that have fun shopping...




www.facebook.com









Facebook







www.facebook.com


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

I've listed a couple of items on Facebook marketplace as an experiment. Got nada, zip, zero response. Since I only use Paypal and not any of those other methods of payment I am sticking with Ebay for now. I may, in the future advertise here.


----------



## KBeyer (Jun 29, 2020)

Unfortunately (or fortunately, depending on your perspective), e-bay is about the only 'sure-fire' way of selling trains in a reasonable amount of time. The few items listed for sale here on CL languish for months and seem to never sell. You can try the national clubs such as TCA, LCCA, etc., which have a venue for listing trains for sale, but very little is transacted there any more - because of e-bay. Even local swap meets have a low return. A local collector I know sells at our local swap meet that happens twice a year. His prices are fair, and he's always willing to negotiate, but he's told me if he sells 20% of what he brings, that's a good day. 

The downside of e-bay are the fees. Now, they are cutting out PayPal. Sellers have just been notified that all payments will be made through e-bay, not PayPal. Sounds good, right? Wrong. Instead of taking 10%, e-bay will now take just over 13%, depending on what you are selling. So, they've decided they might as well get the 3% that used to go to PayPal for credit card fees. Actually, I'm surprised it took this long for e-bay to figure that out. 

Agree that greedy sellers caused e-bay to charge their fee on shipping, but the new fee structure also charges it on sales tax! So, now you've got to figure that into your cost. On the positive side, you have a national (or international if you allow foreign buyers) audience, you don't have to be a member of a club to buy or sell or pay table fees or an entry fee at a swap meet. AND, you get pictures with listings. This is the biggest advantage over the clubs for buying. You had to trust in the seller's definition of condition. Too many times I found there was not agreement. Seller thought the item was better than it really was or "wasn't aware" of a condition problem. Then there are the unscrupulous buyers who either claim something is wrong when it's not, or worst case they swap parts then claim something is wrong for a full refund. All of that caused me to stop selling through the clubs. I've had issues with e-bay buyers and sellers too, but I guess I'm more willing to let e-bay arbitrate than having to do it myself. My principle as an e-bay seller is to be completely honest and up front, take the max number of high quality pictures, and offer returns. You really don't have a choice on returns in e-bay anyway, so you might as well offer returns. You'll get more buyers that way. If buyer has an issue with what I'm selling, I immediately offer a return for refund, but they pay the shipping back. I've yet to have someone claim I should pay shipping because something was not as listed. That's really the only reason a buyer can get a full refund. Selling items "as is, no refunds" doesn't mean anything because e-bay's 30 day money back guarantee supersedes everything.

Love it or hate it, e-bay is THE national model train market place.

By the way, for comparison, Amazon's seller fees are more like 25%. I stopped selling books on there years ago.


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

I'm a TCA member. The publication comes to me as it does every other member. We all know about the list of "For Sale" items toward the back of the publication. Personally, I don't even look at that section. There are way too many ads, printed in way too tiny type for my eyes to browse more than a fews seconds. 

And speaking of that publication, it's full of ads itself. My local TCA chapter's quarterly newsletter is way more informative and entertaining.


----------



## KBeyer (Jun 29, 2020)

Madman said:


> I'm a TCA member. The publication comes to me as it does every other member. We all know about the list of "For Sale" items toward the back of the publication. Personally, I don't even look at that section. There are way too many ads, printed in way too tiny type for my eyes to browse more than a fews seconds.
> 
> And speaking of that publication, it's full of ads itself. My local TCA chapter's quarterly newsletter is way more informative and entertaining.


Yes, agreed. The TCA "news" with the ads is 80% ads from auction houses, dealers, and pushing club cars and the conventions. A far cry from what it was 20 years ago. I too find it basically useless and a waste of the paper it is printed on. I suspect TCA makes money on it though with all of those paid ads. 

I was also an LCCA member, but dropped that a few years ago because their publications were about 80% promoting their club cars and conventions. First you had to read about the upcoming convention, in the next issue it was pages and pages of the convention "program" and tours. Then, after the convention, it was pages of pictures of the convention showing people I've never met and don't even recognize their names. I've never gone to a club convention, and have no plans to. It's not why I enjoy the hobby. Nor do I wish to pay twice the fair price for a "convention" car.

So, we come back to e-bay being the most viable market for model trains.


----------



## Madman (Aug 22, 2020)

KBeyer said:


> Yes, agreed. The TCA "news" with the ads is 80% ads from auction houses, dealers, and pushing club cars and the conventions. A far cry from what it was 20 years ago. I too find it basically useless and a waste of the paper it is printed on. I suspect TCA makes money on it though with all of those paid ads.
> 
> I was also an LCCA member, but dropped that a few years ago because their publications were about 80% promoting their club cars and conventions. First you had to read about the upcoming convention, in the next issue it was pages and pages of the convention "program" and tours. Then, after the convention, it was pages of pictures of the convention showing people I've never met and don't even recognize their names. I've never gone to a club convention, and have no plans to. It's not why I enjoy the hobby. Nor do I wish to pay twice the fair price for a "convention" car.
> 
> So, we come back to e-bay being the most viable market for model trains.


I joined the TCA only about five years ago. I feel the same way about the TCA as you do about the LCCA. There's no one I know whose name appears in the publication. I don't attend York meets, this year doesn't count. The annual convention means nothing to me. I'm not a collector, simply an operator. About the only positive thing that has come from being a member was to be able to purchase one of the special boxcars, lettered for the U S Navy Seabees. 

So when the annual dues notice comes in January, I may have to give some serious thought about renewing.


----------



## KBeyer (Jun 29, 2020)

Madman said:


> I joined the TCA only about five years ago. I feel the same way about the TCA as you do about the LCCA. There's no one I know whose name appears in the publication. I don't attend York meets, this year doesn't count. The annual convention means nothing to me. I'm not a collector, simply an operator. About the only positive thing that has come from being a member was to be able to purchase one of the special boxcars, lettered for the U S Navy Seabees.
> 
> So when the annual dues notice comes in January, I may have to give some serious thought about renewing.


I'm a collector/operator (postwar Lionel), and live in a small city where we have two swap meets per year, which are not connected to any train collecting club. I keep my TCA membership almost entirely for the Train Collector's Quarterly. I find I often learn something from an issue. Sometimes several things, but it's entirely for the collector in me - not the operator. I dropped CTT last year, so the TCA Quarterly is the only model/toy train publication I get. I've never been to York either, and won't before I retire (and maybe not then depending on what's left of that meet by that time, 10+ years from now). Might be interesting to see once, but beyond that it doesn't really appeal to me.


----------



## beachhead2 (Oct 31, 2017)

Madman said:


> I feel the same way about the TCA as you do about the LCCA. There's no one I know whose name appears in the publication. I don't attend York meets, this year doesn't count. The annual convention means nothing to me. I'm not a collector, simply an operator.


My thoughts exactly. I joined the TCA when I got involved in trains 3 years ago. I pretty much succumbed to peer pressure. Everyone said I should! Three years later, I've decided to let it lapse. As a midwest guy with no intentions of going to York, it's meaningless. If you're in the Northeast US, it might be worth joining.

Back to the original question about selling. I agree with GRJ. If you can't sell it here or on OGR, it's ebay time. Ebay is a pain but that's where you get the best return.


----------



## Peter Herron (Jun 30, 2015)

I’ve had success using the O scale yard sale forum but I’m not sure how much 3 rail Lionel is bought and sold on there.

Peter


----------



## seacoast (Sep 12, 2010)

KBeyer said:


> Unfortunately (or fortunately, depending on your perspective), e-bay is about the only 'sure-fire' way of selling trains in a reasonable amount of time. The few items listed for sale here on CL languish for months and seem to never sell. You can try the national clubs such as TCA, LCCA, etc., which have a venue for listing trains for sale, but very little is transacted there any more - because of e-bay. Even local swap meets have a low return. A local collector I know sells at our local swap meet that happens twice a year. His prices are fair, and he's always willing to negotiate, but he's told me if he sells 20% of what he brings, that's a good day.
> 
> The downside of e-bay are the fees. Now, they are cutting out PayPal. Sellers have just been notified that all payments will be made through e-bay, not PayPal. Sounds good, right? Wrong. Instead of taking 10%, e-bay will now take just over 13%, depending on what you are selling. So, they've decided they might as well get the 3% that used to go to PayPal for credit card fees. Actually, I'm surprised it took this long for e-bay to figure that out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

PayPal was bought by eBay in it's early stages to gain an in-house payment system - to retain the credit-debit card processing fees. PayPal was so successful as a generic service, it was spun off from eBay many years layer. Now eBay has implemented a new in-house payment system - presumably to retain the processing fees.

Like animals ... that eat their young.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

eBay fees are out of control, I agree. Still it's the best place to sell non collectors grade stuff.
I have found a Lionel buy/sell group on Facebook the second best place. You must price reasonably but you will not pay any fees other than 2.5% to PayPal.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Ebay this month is only charging 1.00 selling fee for any item. You will still have PayPal fee.
Ebay will expose you to the most buyers. Unless your start price is too high. Most things sell.
The item will hit market value. Start a little low.


----------



## LVDave714 (Jan 19, 2020)

One of the best places to buy and sell trains is on Facebook/marketplace. It cost you nothing to post or sell items. I put O-gauge Lionel cars on there and in 2 days had 250 views and sold most of them


----------



## Andrewthetrainman (Jun 30, 2021)

ChrisMorelock01 said:


> I'm looking to sell my Lionel TMCC JLC Challenger, but I'm looking for a website to list it on that doesn't take 20% of the revenue like EBay does. I am looking for a place that's cheap, and where its likely to sell fast.


Hi Chris,
I’m not sure if you still have the engine, but I’m interested in purchasing exactly what you are trying to sell. Message me the details please if you haven’t already sold it! Thanks!
-Andrew


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

Andrewthetrainman said:


> Hi Chris,
> I’m not sure if you still have the engine, but I’m interested in purchasing exactly what you are trying to sell. Message me the details please if you haven’t already sold it! Thanks!
> -Andrew


Andrew
Post is over 6 months old. Best to reach out to original poster direct.


----------



## Andrewthetrainman (Jun 30, 2021)

Bryan Moran said:


> Andrew
> Post is over 6 months old. Best to reach out to original poster direct.


I did reach out to him, but figured I’d also reply to the thread. Covering all the ground, incase he doesn’t see my message.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have the 6-28099 JLC Grayhound Challenger that I'm considering selling now that I have a Vision Line upgrade.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Peter Herron said:


> I’ve had success using the O scale yard sale forum but I’m not sure how much 3 rail Lionel is bought and sold on there.
> 
> Peter


By the rules O scale yard sale is limited to two rail items but all other O scale items are OK like kits and structures, even tools. I have seen good deals on structures and resistance soldering tools, driver quarterers, among other items. 
There are also some good deals at both the TCA and LCCA, usually much better than ebay these days. I wouldn't rule them out if you are a member.

Pete


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

I just got back from vacation. I did not check ebay much but when I went in to see what was sold under my usual Rock Island I saw 4 hoppers from MTh Premier that a dealer named Buchanan's Depot - for which I have purchased off ebay before - had placed on for basically full retail. They were gone baby gone within seconds of the flag's usual buyers spotting them. I was not happy. Not the seller/dealers fault but I hate it when I miss something. 

I checked the active listings of ebay today as well. Something like:

660 listings total (Rock Island - all)
61 auctions (true auctions from various starting points)
550 "Buy It Now" - these are what I "strongly dislike" about ebay - it's a marketplace not an auction site plain and simple
About 20% of the Buy It Now allowed parties to "make offer"

I have enjoyed bidding on CABIN FEVER Auctions. Obviously, I love the format where everything is a real auction starting at $1. I often lose, which is OK, because I set a limit and I am not a gambler. 

I figure if I win great, it means I got an item at a reasonable price even with their add on charges. If I lose I like to 'gah' at the final sale prices. Plus they have some interesting variety as I see the same ol same ol on ebay. 

So that has been a pleasant market addition for me since early December. I don't place bids or much on the MTH auctions. I bought a couple of items and did go crazy and buy several of their reference books.


----------



## jta552 (Jan 20, 2015)

Millstonemike said:


> I plan on renting a table at my local train show next year: East Coast Train Parts. I figure a vendor table is in the $20-$40 range. Among other items, I have a larger set that will cost $100+ to ship. If I sell it, not paying for shipping will more than make up for the table cost.


I rented a table at a train show in Erie PA, 2 years ago and did very well. What sold was low end stuff, track, an MTH loco with a bad board, accessories and numerous odds and ends. About $600 worth but the most expensive item I sold was for $75. The table cost $35 for a one day show. I had several Lionel O scale sets that were new or like new with prices on them from $150 TO $325, which were all priced well below Greenbergs Price Guide values and none of them sold. In talking with dealers at the show who have been regular sellers for many years, they all said pretty much the same thing. Once you get much over $100 it is difficult to sell much at the shows.


----------



## Model Train Depo (Sep 4, 2021)

Well the good news is there really is a cheaper and more efficient model train online marketplace other than feebay. Behold I present you with modeltraindepo.com. Have a look yourself and do the math. We will see you there!


----------



## Mixed Freight (Aug 31, 2019)

Model Train Depo said:


> Well the good news is there really is a cheaper and more efficient model train online marketplace other than feebay. Behold I present you with modeltraindepo.com. Have a look yourself and do the math. We will see you there!


Great!

If they're trustworthy, that is.


----------



## KBeyer (Jun 29, 2020)

Model Train Depo said:


> Well the good news is there really is a cheaper and more efficient model train online marketplace other than feebay. Behold I present you with modeltraindepo.com. Have a look yourself and do the math. We will see you there!


Well with a total of 3 O gage listings, it's a far cry from e-bay or other places to buy/sell trains.

Second, seller's fee is 9%, when you couple that to the 3% Paypal gets, the fee is 12%. E-bay's fees for model trains is currently 12.55% + 30 cents per sale for sales under $7,500. So, no real advantage over e-bay, plus a severly limited audience. Love it or hate it, I'll stick with e-bay.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, three listings do not make a marketplace, at least IMO.


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

Not to mention shameless self promotion since that was his first post advertising his business.


----------



## superwarp1 (Dec 13, 2016)

I’ve sold one thing on eBay. A 3rdrail engine for over 800 bucks. I received a 1099 from eBay at the end of the year. So remember that, you may have to pay taxes. Stick with this forum and OGR


----------



## Model Train Depo (Sep 4, 2021)

Yes sir, it was my first post and a Shameless self promotion.....Iam sorry for that but Iam here to rectify such a treacherous stunt.
I could of jumped on here and started small talking but I was addressing the OP question. So yes, there are only 3 O scale items for now but we have to start from the bottom to get more users and listings. If you had checked the the fees in depth, you would see MTD fees are LOWER! modeltraindepo fees are just under 9% total 5% for MTD and 3.49% for Paypal..thats is..not 12.5% like feebay. So instead of bash my new site, why dont you give it a shot and list some O scale goodies and watch help make it grow. I can even lower the fees for introductory offers if needed...just sayin!


----------



## Model Train Depo (Sep 4, 2021)

Mixed Freight said:


> Great!
> 
> If they're trustworthy, that is.


But of coarse it is trustworthy! Its structured around Paypal and they are rock solid with ultra safe and secure transactions. Plus Payal covers any purchases and issues, if things go south with seller and buyers. It is next to impossible to get any bogus transactions past them anyways! Also, you sell a train on the DEPO you get paid then! No waiting for ebuy to release your money into your account. Easy Peasy!! It use to be with ebuy if I needed some liquid cash, I would list a hot train item, sell it in minutes and have the cash in my account that day. That is not the case now as it takes up to a week to get paid with ebuy. Some feebay sellers will not ship an item now until the funds have cleared into their bank account. Ebuy, not so fun now....


----------



## Model Train Depo (Sep 4, 2021)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Yep, three listings do not make a marketplace, at least IMO.


Well ad some listings and help make it a marketplace!


----------



## Model Train Depo (Sep 4, 2021)

Bryan Moran said:


> Not to mention shameless self promotion since that was his first post advertising his business.


For this I shall pack around tremendous amounts of remorse, regret and grief. I may offer myself up for a public stoning if this will ensure forgiveness.  I AM SORRY!


----------



## Model Train Depo (Sep 4, 2021)

KBeyer said:


> Well with a total of 3 O gage listings, it's a far cry from e-bay or other places to buy/sell trains.
> 
> Second, seller's fee is 9%, when you couple that to the 3% Paypal gets, the fee is 12%. E-bay's fees for model trains is currently 12.55% + 30 cents per sale for sales under $7,500. So, no real advantage over e-bay, plus a severly limited audience. Love it or hate it, I'll stick with e-bay.


Check out the numbers yourself! MTD and Paypal fees combined are just under 9% total period. Paypal raised the fixed transaction fee from $.30 to $.49 per sale....just an FYI


----------



## KBeyer (Jun 29, 2020)

Model Train Depo said:


> Check out the numbers yourself! MTD and Paypal fees combined are just under 9% total period. Paypal raised the fixed transaction fee from $.30 to $.49 per sale....just an FYI


Sorry, it wasn't clear to me the 9% included the PayPal fee. 

I wish you well with your site. I agree everyone starts somewhere, but unfortunately, odds are against small startups when there is a giant in the market. The train clubs had buy/sell market places long before e-bay, but after e-bay took off, they slowly lost listings to e-bay. Now, it's nearly pointless to list items for sale with train clubs, IMHO, and as I said in earlier posts. That's just not where the market is. There have been and are other train sites for buy/sell, but none of them have taken off.

Again, best wishes on your site.


----------



## Model Train Depo (Sep 4, 2021)

No worries Boss! Yes it will be a challenge but some one/ something has to be done to slow the ever cash consuming monster we all love/hate.
Again, I ask you sir to give it a shot. You have absolutely nothing to lose and if you look at how it works, you can make a free $1.35 just for joining and listing.
It truly is a different climate and market for our hobby but how do we improve it if we dont step out of our safe, secure zone and take a risk here and there.
" Mediocrates was the first pre-socratic philosopher, who aimlessly roamed about the earth with no intention and an unlit torch, in particular search of nothing" He perished both morally and financially bankrupt. Point is you cant catch a fish if your line is not in the water.
I can only try and make a better marketplace by doing it and creating one. Heck yes its spendy! Heck yes its scary but like the old cliche goes, No pain, No gain!
So I urge all you to at least have a peek at the site and see for yourself that other online marketplaces CAN work/exist and become successful.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Model Train Depo said:


> Again, I ask you sir to give it a shot. You have absolutely nothing to lose and if you look at how it works, you can make a free $1.35 just for joining and listing.


Well, one thing you have to lose is the fact that the listed items are pretty unlikely to sell, given the small audience.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

superwarp1 said:


> I’ve sold one thing on eBay. A 3rdrail engine for over 800 bucks. I received a 1099 from eBay at the end of the year. So remember that, you may have to pay taxes. Stick with this forum and OGR


Only if you make a profit. Yes, you took in a buck. But if you sold something that cost you $1.25, you lost 25 cents. EDIT: No profit, no tax.


----------



## Model Train Depo (Sep 4, 2021)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, one thing you have to lose is the fact that the listed items are pretty unlikely to sell, given the small audience.


Thank you for your optimism and support gun runner!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Just telling it like it is... Reality sometimes bites, but it is reality.


----------



## Model Train Depo (Sep 4, 2021)

No Worries Sir!
I appreciate your input either way.


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

I use ebay only for readjustments of my collection - when selling. I recently sold off my Union Pacific items except some rolling stock which did not reach my sale goals. Where else could I have done that easily? But yes I don't care for ebay generally. Thankfully, the last few items sold and are gone. Where once I had to manage up to 25 items for sale, it's now at "0". 

Now I am done. I can't think of anything I want to sell now, and I am being careful on what I buy, knowing I have a surplus of items. GRJ recently wrote "why don't you stop buying and start building?" so I am doing that.


----------



## Model Train Depo (Sep 4, 2021)

A quick story on on a recent transaction on ebay. I had a high dollar HO brass Loco( BLI Q2) listed on ebay for $1800 and I had the same Q2 listed on my website for $ 999 coins and a plug telling potential buyers get it for le$$ at modeltraindepo
Well last night the Loco sold on....yes you guessed it, ebay for 18 hundo. A mystery buyer joined 5 minutes before he bought it and paid in full. So after taxes, he paid $1926 and change, for the same Q2 I had on my site for 1k. I will net $1557 and feebay will gets the rest. My mind is blown why the guy would spend almost $1000 more just to do the transaction on ebay and would not even consider my site. So in closing, I think you are right gunrunner....I dont stand a chance. Cheers!


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

The reason it sold on ebay is reputation and security. The buyer paid for the ability to get a refund if you are not upstanding and the purchase does not represent the price paid. 

Have you ever thought that by placing your ad on your website at half price you might have scared off potential buyers? A high priced vehicle, like a 2020 Corvette - offered for "half price" makes folks wonder what is going on.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Model Train Depo said:


> My mind is blown why the guy would spend almost $1000 more just to do the transaction on ebay and would not even consider my site. So in closing, I think you are right gunrunner....I dont stand a chance. Cheers!


Let's just say that you have a heavy lift, it's hard to knock giants that big off their perch.


----------



## Model Train Depo (Sep 4, 2021)

I understand the general reluctance for sure and reputation and security the have, I get that. I guess most people dont know that all Paypal transaction are covered by paypal return, refunds, security, etc. jst like they supported ebay transaction before they split. I also referenced my ebay seller name on my site and with a little investigation, one can see I sell under the ebay name of racefreak777 with 100% posi feedback.
The Q2 Loco I sold was a little over priced no my website at $999 as its current value is around $850 on a good day.So he paid $900 more than current market value price (brasstrains.com price) of $800-$900. I mean I made an extra $560 coins but that was not the goal. I purposely listed real high on ebay as to not sell but as to attract attention to my website.
So Bryan, the 2020 corvette comparison in invalid.

GRJ, you said it...it would be hard to knock the giants off their perch. It would be impossible to do that but I am looking just to maybe one day make a nickle with the site, even as that would be a victory for me.
You can help.... For just ten cents a day.........LOL!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Model Train Depo said:


> You can help.... For just ten cents a day.........LOL!


There has to be some incentive for me to spend ten cents a day or ten dollars a day.


----------



## Model Train Depo (Sep 4, 2021)

Agreed Sir!
I was just poking fun at those TV commercials with their hands out....


----------



## Model Train Depo (Sep 4, 2021)

Hey John, it looks like you are one of the big dogs on this site, if not the biggest. Can I bribe you into possibly giving me an endorsement? I can send you say $40.00 paypal maybe to help fund/donate to this site in exchange for few kind words? Iam serious big guy!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Model Train Depo said:


> For this I shall pack around tremendous amounts of remorse, regret and grief. I may offer myself up for a public stoning if this will ensure forgiveness.  I AM SORRY!


How about a water dunk tank setup you throw a ball at, instead of stones? 
Good luck with your site.


----------



## Model Train Depo (Sep 4, 2021)

Love it Ed!  I would offer up myself for that in a second. We are tying record temps out here in the west again.
Thank you for the well wishing!!


----------



## bw12 (Sep 21, 2017)

Just noticed these posts. I have no "dog" in the fight but not sure what is going on here.
Not sure what Model Train Depo is trying to accomplish/sell here??


----------



## Model Train Depo (Sep 4, 2021)

Hey BW, there be no fight here sir but thanks for checkin the story. I, Jim ( model train depo) am trying to provide another online marketplace, other than feebay, for folks to sell and buy model trains.
It may be confusing as to why I have most items listed on the site as I was trying to jump start the interest with some of my personal collection. The website has been online (indexed by google) for 8 days now so it will look somewhat bare but you can always look for yourself as there really are more than 3 items on the site.
Website is pretty simple like ebay except cheaper and all trains.
Hope this helps and thanks again


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

bw12 said:


> Just noticed these posts. I have no "dog" in the fight but not sure what is going on here.
> Not sure what Model Train Depo is trying to accomplish/sell here??


Put ebay out of business.


----------



## Model Train Depo (Sep 4, 2021)

... impossible but Help me brother! HELP ME/US DO IT!!
Thanks for the encouragement Ed!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Model Train Depo said:


> ... impossible but Help me brother! HELP ME/US DO IT!!
> Thanks for the encouragement Ed!


You might have been better off promoting your site in the Product Promotion forum? I don't know?
Then no one could have complained about "shameless self promotion"?
Years ago someone advertised here and started something like your trying. I don't know how it is doing, I forgot the site address and name.

I only buy, I never sell any trains.


----------



## Model Train Depo (Sep 4, 2021)

Big Ed said:


> You might have been better off promoting your site in the Product Promotion forum? I don't know?
> Then no one could have complained about "shameless self promotion"?
> Some one here, years ago someone advertised here and started something like your trying. I don't know how it is doing, I forgot the site address and name.
> 
> I only buy, I never sell any trains.


Yes Sir, I should have looked around the site before chiming in this thread.
I hope those other folks website made it but chances are nill these days.
Only buy, never sell My wife ended that format for me years ago. The only way I could keep purchasing was culling the roster....and so it goes


----------



## Bryan Moran (Jan 15, 2017)

Well, despite my earlier posts, I would love to see a legitimate alternative to ebay. I recently placed all of my U.P. items on ebay and posted some negative comments in my windy descriptions. I used my ability to add content to disparage the dealers I see on ebay that jack up prices on items. After buying said items from collectors and train widows. 

I have been on ebay for a couple of my hobbies for 21 years. In the beginning, as we know, it was a great invention that allowed common folks to put stuff in a national marketplace, let the auction period run, and sell an item. 

Now, it is the bastion of dealers and businesses. It happened slowly over several years but I believe ebay embraces this business model as the only alternative to stay competitive with Amazon. 

I've never purchased O Scale off Amazon, never even looked. But now ebay is able to stay in lock step with Amazon at the expense of what I consider the fun of an auction. 

I put most of my items on at $1.00, no Buy It Now, no reserve. In most cases I made my money back. When in a couple of cases, the bidding was lackluster, I ended the auctions before they ended and now have kept those items. 

If your website is for selling, with no auction format, then I see mostly a lot of guys putting unrealistic prices on like the Buy It Now on ebay. In the beginning, ebay was 100% auctions. Now it is 91% Buy It Now. Some may say if I don't like it, don't look or comment. While I appreciate that sentiment, I am merely sad that the tool hobbyists had to buy items at a price point they were comfortable with is gone. 

In a 7 day auction, if I get outbid and someone wants an item more than I can afford, great. It's fun, cheap entertainment. I also have my favorite road names, and don't look at everything, so seeing Buy It Now for the same items for months is sometimes nauseating. It borders on passive aggressive behaviour. 

The lookie loos, the guys that only watch with no intention of pulling the trigger, just gives the dealers a false sense that they will get their price someday. They don't. Brad Martz pulls his items after a time and sells them off ebay to save the fees. 

I also respect that a person can check off true auctions and not look at Buy It Now. But that reduces your views to about 9% of ebay, and sometimes the starting bids are too high to peak interest. Not sure what the answer is. I have pretty much everything I want for my 3 road names, so my viewing is usually quick and to the point. But I also know, especially in MTH, there are some locomotives in Rock Island I don't have and want - to complete my collection and run them. So I have to check everyday.


----------



## Model Train Depo (Sep 4, 2021)

Bryan Moran said:


> Well, despite my earlier posts, I would love to see a legitimate alternative to ebay. I recently placed all of my U.P. items on ebay and posted some negative comments in my windy descriptions. I used my ability to add content to disparage the dealers I see on ebay that jack up prices on items. After buying said items from collectors and train widows.
> 
> I have been on ebay for a couple of my hobbies for 21 years. In the beginning, as we know, it was a great invention that allowed common folks to put stuff in a national marketplace, let the auction period run, and sell an item.
> 
> ...


I did add a category to the website for "Wanted Train items" so you can always to your MTH Rock Island search there as well.


----------



## Model Train Depo (Sep 4, 2021)

can always add to your MTH search there.


----------



## Model Train Depo (Sep 4, 2021)

Now you can sell on MTD for free.....still have to pay Paypal a few coins to accept payment but then you are covered by P/pal protection..... Win, Win again!


----------



## Model Train Depo (Sep 4, 2021)

KBeyer said:


> Unfortunately (or fortunately, depending on your perspective), e-bay is about the only 'sure-fire' way of selling trains in a reasonable amount of time. The few items listed for sale here on CL languish for months and seem to never sell. You can try the national clubs such as TCA, LCCA, etc., which have a venue for listing trains for sale, but very little is transacted there any more - because of e-bay. Even local swap meets have a low return. A local collector I know sells at our local swap meet that happens twice a year. His prices are fair, and he's always willing to negotiate, but he's told me if he sells 20% of what he brings, that's a good day.
> 
> The downside of e-bay are the fees. Now, they are cutting out PayPal. Sellers have just been notified that all payments will be made through e-bay, not PayPal. Sounds good, right? Wrong. Instead of taking 10%, e-bay will now take just over 13%, depending on what you are selling. So, they've decided they might as well get the 3% that used to go to PayPal for credit card fees. Actually, I'm surprised it took this long for e-bay to figure that out.
> 
> ...


You can try modeltraindepo.com it is cheaper than feebay


----------



## Model Train Depo (Sep 4, 2021)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, one thing you have to lose is the fact that the listed items are pretty unlikely to sell, given the small audience.


Well GRJ, we have had over 22k visitors, hundreds of users and hundreds of transactions. I personally have sold 24 Locomotives myself along with countless other items. All this in just over 3 months! Still gaining boiler pressure and heading down the line


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

*Hip...hip...hooray!* Not sure why you're targeting me with your comment.


----------



## Model Train Depo (Sep 4, 2021)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> *Hip...hip...hooray!* Not sure why you're targeting me with your comment.


So when I reply to a comment you made, it is called targeting?


----------



## Model Train Depo (Sep 4, 2021)

Sorry to offend you again John.


----------



## Model Train Depo (Sep 4, 2021)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> *Hip...hip...hooray!* Not sure why you're targeting me with your comment.


Hey GRJ, .....I hope you and your family have a wonderful Christmas and blessed New Year! Jim @ M T D😊


----------

